# Question about 566 headset



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

I received this frame from a bike shop, but wondered if the all the parts of the headset were sent with it. If everything is ok, I'll probably put the stem directly on top of the FSA conical spacer, add some spacers and a compression plug and cut steerer to size. Thanks.
View attachment 301721


----------

